# Desert island discs - games edition



## Gromit (Apr 15, 2009)

You are strandard on a desert island with every console known to man, an internet connection and a continuous power supply. 

But you are only allowed 8 games from the past and present. What do you choose?


----------



## isitme (Apr 15, 2009)

this actually happened to me once


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 15, 2009)

Great idea for a thread.

Probably one of those huge online games that I never let myself play, like Eve or WoW.

Problem with most past games is that when you get them out again, they aren't as good as you remember. That would rule out anything from Spectrum or Amiga days. However quake 1 would have to be in there if there were still people around to play against.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 15, 2009)

Lets assume whatever game you picked there would be someone on the internet you could still play against.

Mine are:

Day of defeat
Counterstrike Source
WoW
Civilisation
Call of Duty 1
Call of Duty 4
X-wing
Grand Theft Auto III


----------



## fen_boy (Apr 15, 2009)

Hurray what a great thread!

In no particular order:

1. Tetris on the Gameboy  - reminds me of school trips on the bus
2. Zelda Ocarina of Time N64 - best-game-evah
3. Goldeneye on the N64 - first decent console shooter.
4. Gunhed - PC Engine - best console for old school shoot-em-ups - this is the best of the bunch
5. SNES Mario Kart.
6. Resident Evil 4 - Gamecube
7. Advance Wars - GBA
8. Zelda link to the past - SNES, first zelda game I properly played.

This'll probably change if I think about it for longer.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 15, 2009)

Cards
Chess
Parcheesi
Scrabble
Countdown board game


Nope, can't think of 8.


----------



## kained&able (Apr 15, 2009)

well seeing as theres an internet connection:

Partypoker.com
champ manager(sega/si one not silly one)
fallout 3
gta 3
fifa 09
mario kart(game cube)
def jam vendetta
command and conquer anthology(thats not cheating)
falcon flight sim thingy(seeing as i'd actually have enough time to learn how to fly the fucking thing)

dave(cant count and cant decide whihc to leave out now)


----------



## jayeola (Apr 15, 2009)

defender
metal gear solid
a zx spectrum, bbc micro, some tapes and beer


----------



## kabbes (Apr 15, 2009)

There's no way I can ever boil down these things to eight.  But here goes.

I don't think that I can pick my true favourite games, because they tend to be linear stories and once done, you're done.  Resi 4 falls into this category.  Brilliant game, but it wouldn't sustain me on a desert island.

So I'm thinking wider, of strategy games and multiplayer.  And I'm thinking of games that I actually _can't_ play these days, simply because they take up so much time that I no longer have.

In reverse order, here they are:

8.  Something I haven't played for years but always loved -- a *football manager game*!  Probably the latest Sports Interactive one.

7.  As Global Stoner said, "Probably one of those huge online games that I never let myself play, like *Eve or WoW*".  Sounds like a plan.

6.  One of the Civilizations -- possibly *Civ 4* -- has to be in there, for its sheer ability to eat up months of your life.

5.  Then there has to be a strategy RPG.  Advance Wars was a good choice above.  But I might have to go for *Disgaea*.  I've not played the most recent PS3 one (because I don't have a PS3), so I think I'll choose that.

4.  Assuming access to the internet is possible, *Team Fortress 2* is my personal choice for multiplayer FPS.  I could play that every day for years, I think.

3.  *Kick Off 2*, because fuck it -- that really was the best.

2.  *Virtua Fighter 5*.  VF4 was the game that sucked more hours of my life than any other and I *still* only mastered one character and got good on two others.  I could spend literally years chipping away at the movesets, framerates, juggles and counters of Virtua Fighter.

1.  Despite what I said about story games, I would choose *Shadow of the Colossus* at number 1.  Because that game says more about isolation and loneliness than just about any book I've read, and I think it would feel particularly appropriate on a deserted island.  And because story or no story, I could come back to it again and again forever, just to ride around on Agro and appreciate the majesty of what they created.


----------



## fen_boy (Apr 15, 2009)

kabbes said:


> There's no way I can ever boil down these things to eight.  But here goes.
> 
> I don't think that I can pick my true favourite games, because they tend to be linear stories and once done, you're done.  Resi 4 falls into this category.  Brilliant game, but it wouldn't sustain me on a desert island.
> 
> ...



Have you played Ico?


----------



## kabbes (Apr 15, 2009)

I have, but I didn't love it like I was led to believe I would.  I was too annoyed by the Yorda game mechanic to really appreciate it, even though it was precisely that mechanic that created the atmosphere.


----------



## fen_boy (Apr 15, 2009)

kabbes said:


> I have, but I didn't love it like I was led to believe I would.  I was too annoyed by the Yorda game mechanic to really appreciate it, even though it was precisely that mechanic that created the atmosphere.



I loved it, but Shadow of the Colossus was better in a lot of ways.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 15, 2009)

Shadow of the Colossus, for all its many, many flaws, was the best computer game yet made, in my opinion.  It's the closest that computer games have come so far to true art -- something that challenges you at some deep level and gives you a fresh perspective on the world.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 15, 2009)

Marius said:


> What do you choose?



To post threads about games in the right forum?


----------



## kabbes (Apr 15, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> To post threads about games in the right forum?



I was just wondering about that -- I was just two moments ago thinking, "I'm sure that there was a games forum?"

Maybe we could petition a mod to move it?


----------



## The Groke (Apr 15, 2009)

In no order of preference:

1) Peggle/Peggle Nights - Mac
2) God of War 2 - PS2
3) The Orange Box (that's not cheating right?) - PC
4) Oblivion - PC
5) Bomberman (any version really)
6) Rockband 2 (I would train the local fauna to play with me) - Xbox 360
7) Battlefield 1942 - PC
8) Civilization IV - PC
9) Soul Calibur 2 - PS2
10) Prince of Persia: Sands of Time - PS2

If allowed, I would also take 1 piece of non-gaming software - Reason 4 (and a midi keyboard). On the Mac of course.


----------



## bluestreak (Apr 15, 2009)

God, I'd actually like this to happen to me so that i could devote some time to playing computer games.  I would love to be able to get into gaming but no time!


----------



## Gromit (Apr 15, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> To post threads about games in the right forum?



Sorry I was on the old school games thread when I got the idea for this so I just quickly clicked the forum link at the top and hit new post. Feel free to move this Mods.


----------



## Silva (Apr 15, 2009)

*A to U*

*Alpha Centauri* - Civ games (except Colonization) always seemed better in concept than in execution. For instance, in one of my first "serious" Civ 2 games, my largest city on a different continent outside my revolted, and I kind of expected the connected cities would follow suit and spawn a new civilization, but nothing... On the other hand, Alpha Centauri feels more natural because it is based on more abstract principles (even if they are current technologies with fancy names and pseudo-philosophical quotes).

*Death Rally* - No game has come close to it when it comes to vehicular combat. Loads of tracks, ranging from extremely technical to fast ones, and a nice assortment of cars and upgrades. Nothing feels better than winning a hard track with an average car thanks to a landmine and a well-placed nitro, or escaping the first turn unharmed while the other three kill themselves, leave a couple of landmines to take a couple of them and then ambush the last one 

*Dune* - While it's Dune 2 that entered the annals of history, Cryo's Dune aged a lot better. Gorgeous graphics with pretty unique gameplay.

*Fighters Megamix* - I've bought a Sega Saturn (in 2004) almost exclusively for this one. The most complete brawler Sega ever released, with characters from their top arcade brawler (Virtua and Vipers), plus a lot of guests (Daytona Car ) with some of the best graphics in the system. 
Keep telling myself that will buy a console that features an updated version of it, with, say a couple hundred of characters.

*Ridge Racer Type 4* - If I've bought a Saturn for FM, RR4 was the game that completely justifed a purchase of a PlayStation. Real pretty to look at, some incredible looking tracks (that one on a coastal city during the night is probably my favourite racing track on any game) and great gameplay make it my favourite racer. I just don't get why you have to drive shit-perfectly to unblock a few cars 

*Streets of Rage 2* - Some years ago, I've finished it daily for two months, and I still give it a go sometimes. It lacks the death pits of the original, but it has the best gameplay in the series.

*Ultimate Soccer Manager 98-99* - Became my favourite managing because I could play a complete season in one sitting. Plus, I've edited the database to include a lot of "additional"  players (read: players in their early 20s _now_). I think that the market is lacking those lighter, quirky managing games, not everyone is willing to slave themselves to advance one season over a week. 

*UFO: Enemy Unknown* - I'll go as far as saying it is the best strategy game ever.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Apr 15, 2009)

What, no pacman?


----------



## tommers (Apr 16, 2009)

right...  good question...

Elite - the greatest game ever created.

UFO Enemy Unknown - the second greatest game ever created.

Oblivion.

I'd try COD4 cos everbody's always going on about how much better than 5 it is.

A football manager game.  Whatever SI games most recent one is.

Civ IV.

Secret of Mana

Dark Chronicle.  

But then I'd also want Dragon Quest VIII, Final Fantasy VII and X etc etc

and bard's tale...

and wizardry:BOTCF.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 16, 2009)

UFO!!!  

I'd forgotten that game. I loved it.

I could be persauded to drop CoD1 for that.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Apr 16, 2009)

WoW, EvE, Company of Heroes, Resident Evil 4, Resident Evil 2, GTA Vice City (for the 80's tunes), Gran Turismo 3, Tetris on orginal gameboy.. I am trying to think how I could write my life story around computer games... I'd have to start with the spectrum, gameboy and Amiga. Then progress through n64's and PS2's until the high end PC era and WoW... what times... If the waves crept up and I could only save one it'd be tetris on the gameboy - chunky old gameboy in black and white


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 16, 2009)

Secret of Mana
Chrono Trigger
Final Fantasy VII
Fifa 09
The Orange Box
World of Warcraft (never played it, mind)
Call of Duty 4
The new Final Fantasy that comes out next year


----------



## kained&able (Apr 16, 2009)

chris are there any plans to release ant of the final fanyasys on xbox 2?


dave


----------



## al (Apr 16, 2009)

if you've got a PC, does solitaire come free?

Still possible to waste oodles of time on that....


----------



## kabbes (Apr 16, 2009)

Picking the Orange Box is blatently cheating.  You can just about have the complete Half Life 2 saga.  But there is no way that Team Fortress 2 and Portal count as the same game.


----------



## fen_boy (Apr 16, 2009)

kained&able said:


> chris are there any plans to release ant of the final fanyasys on xbox 2?
> 
> 
> dave



No he'll have to get a PS3. e2a actually I might be wrong there.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 16, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> No he'll have to get a PS3. e2a actually I might be wrong there.



Yeah, afraid you're wrong. FFXIII is coming out on both platforms, either concurrently or exclusive to the 360 for a couple of months. Can't remember.

I believe it's being primarily developed for the 360 and being ported to the PS3 but I might be wrong.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 16, 2009)

kabbes said:


> Picking the Orange Box is blatently cheating.  You can just about have the complete Half Life 2 saga.  But there is no way that Team Fortress 2 and Portal count as the same game.



Hey, it's one box off the shelf of Game. The island police counted boxes, not discs.


----------



## The Groke (Apr 16, 2009)

Was in my list too.

It stays.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 16, 2009)

r-type
C.O.D 4
Freelancer
WoW cos its big enuff to last ages and i wouldt have to pay for a subscription
Starcraft 2 ( when it comes out)
diablo 3 ( ditto)
arknoid
Red Alert


----------



## kabbes (Apr 16, 2009)

Nooooo no no no no.  The rules clearly stipulate 8 *games*.  Not 8 sales units.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 16, 2009)

Otherwise, I'm finding some bundle that includes all eight games on my list as one item and then going for another seven.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 16, 2009)

actually its marius' thread , let him decide


----------



## kabbes (Apr 16, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> actually its marius' trhead , let him decide


He did decide.  It's in the original post.  8 games, he said.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 16, 2009)

i want to hear it from him....

still ive edited mine just to keep you happy


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Apr 16, 2009)

Is there a gamestation or Game on the island?


----------



## kyser_soze (Apr 16, 2009)

OO...a hard one...

Asteroids arcade machine
Super Stardust
Outrun Arcade machine
COD4
Super Mario 64
Tekken 2
Eve
Delta on the C64


----------



## kabbes (Apr 16, 2009)

Outrun arcade machine is a bloody good call, actually.  I'm not replacing any of my eight for it, but it might make the top ten.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 16, 2009)

one that hasn't been mentioned yet

unreal tournament   is my favourite computer game  ever

i still love it....  in fact i love all of the unreal series


----------



## kabbes (Apr 16, 2009)

Unreal tournament > Team Fortress 2?  Yer 'avin' a LARFFF.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 16, 2009)

i just happen to love it


----------



## kyser_soze (Apr 16, 2009)

kabbes said:


> Outrun arcade machine is a bloody good call, actually.  I'm not replacing any of my eight for it, but it might make the top ten.



TBH I'd be happy with a CD of the soundtrack on a loop...Magical Sound Shower FTW!!!


----------



## fen_boy (Apr 16, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> Yeah, afraid you're wrong. FFXIII is coming out on both platforms, either concurrently or exclusive to the 360 for a couple of months. Can't remember.
> 
> I believe it's being primarily developed for the 360 and being ported to the PS3 but I might be wrong.



Though oddly not in japan who only get it on ps3. They get it first too.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 16, 2009)

Shippou-Chan said:


> i just happen to love it



I saw the other day that someone has made Manga strip poker for the iPhone. Various manga girls stripping. 

I thought of you.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 16, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> Though oddly not in japan who only get it on ps3. They get it first too.



Ah, my second point must be wrong then. It's definitely on 360 in the UK.

Odd though, the whole reason MS bought the rights to FFXIII was to crack Japan.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 16, 2009)

Marius said:


> I saw the other day that someone has made Manga strip poker for the iPhone. Various manga girls stripping.
> 
> I thought of you.



i don't have strip poker


i do have  a manga erotic uno  game though

it's supprisingly good

err the  gameplay that is.... not that the naughty bits were bad   either


----------



## ska invita (Apr 16, 2009)

kabbes said:


> 3.  *Kick Off 2*, because fuck it -- that really was the best.


i second that. I used to have the curlers down to an art form...flying headers too!


----------



## starfish (Apr 16, 2009)

Super Star Wars 
PGA Tour Golf 
Final Fantasy VII
Gran Tourismo 3 A Spec or maybe GT2 but not GT4
GTA IV (only cause ive finished all the others)
Mario Kart 
CoD ModWar
Fifa09


----------



## Dandred (Apr 18, 2009)

Target Renegade
R-Type
Kenny Dalglish football manager
Roller-coaster
Project Reality (Bf2 mod)
Half life 2
Fifa 09
and If I could have my mind erased Oblivion 
if no mind eraser Call of duty 4


----------

